# Fault with Beko 32WLA530HID LCD TV



## robyak (Apr 9, 2012)

help please, when using hdmi the screen is glitching and the only way to stop it is switching through all the input channels. Its like micro switches are dirty and noisy. :ermm:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If cycling through the inputs solves the problem, then it sounds like the TV is faulty. Nothing you can do aside from have it serviced.


----------



## robyak (Apr 9, 2012)

I`m sorry i didnt give enough info of my background I was a computer engineer some while ago and what I was asking was if someone new which was the faulty chip to change.? 
yours Alan


----------

